Ask HN: What's your tech stack of choice for your 2018 side hustle? - rustyrose
======
jstanley
Perl 5 and Mojolicious.

People knock perl for being outdated, but it's an amazingly productive
language, and Mojolicious is as modern a web framework as anyone could hope
for. It just gets out of the way and lets you do what you want with less
boilerplate.

